# Blond Day or what



## betty (Sep 19, 2009)

Sorry that I have not been myself since I joined but I have only just been able to find how you put posts on this website!!:clap2: Still may not happen, have not finished yet 
I am thinking of moving to inland spain and wondered how others find living in small villages. I love El Burgo as I have seen it many times on visits. 

Lets see if this works? 


Betty


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

betty said:


> Sorry that I have not been myself since I joined but I have only just been able to find how you put posts on this website!!:clap2: Still may not happen, have not finished yet
> I am thinking of moving to inland spain and wondered how others find living in small villages. I love El Burgo as I have seen it many times on visits.
> 
> Lets see if this works?
> ...


Hi Betty ... welcome 

I have moved your thread to the Spain forum as you will probably get more input and help from here!

Best of luck
Sue lane:


----------



## Liberty (Jul 12, 2009)

betty said:


> Sorry that I have not been myself since I joined but I have only just been able to find how you put posts on this website!!:clap2: Still may not happen, have not finished yet
> I am thinking of moving to inland spain and wondered how others find living in small villages. I love El Burgo as I have seen it many times on visits.
> 
> Lets see if this works?
> ...


Well, I live "inland" but not in a small village. 

I enjoy being away from the tourist resorts and the ebb and flow of tourism. I'm not too sure about living in a small village though.....lack of a good internet connection and poor access to emergency facilities seems to be a recurring complaint from those who live "in the sticks".


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

betty said:


> Sorry that I have not been myself since I joined but I have only just been able to find how you put posts on this website!!:clap2: Still may not happen, have not finished yet
> I am thinking of moving to inland spain and wondered how others find living in small villages. I love El Burgo as I have seen it many times on visits.
> 
> Lets see if this works?
> ...


Hi Betty .... and welcome to the "Spain" forum 

It may help if you could tell us a little bit about yourself and what you are looking for in Spain. Do you need to work for example ? or is income not a problem for you ? Are you on your own or do you have children / family that need taking into account.... do you speak Spanish ?

I think eveyones experiences will be slightly different depending on what their own circumstances are .. I live on the coast in a predominantly Spanish town and I am very settled there ... but thats nothing like a small Spanish village.

Look forward to seeing you on the forum!

Sue lane:


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

I live in the land that time forgot.....what do you want to know?


----------



## Xose (Dec 10, 2008)

betty said:


> Sorry that I have not been myself since I joined but I have only just been able to find how you put posts on this website!!:clap2: Still may not happen, have not finished yet
> I am thinking of moving to inland spain and wondered how others find living in small villages. I love El Burgo as I have seen it many times on visits.
> 
> Lets see if this works?
> ...


Hello Betty,
Which El Burgo are you referring to. I've looked it up in the INE (National Statistics Institute) web page and could only find what are clearly small towns/villages, the largest being in Guadalajara with 183 people.

Is this the one you're referring to?

Keep in mind that what's important in "inland Spain" is the Ayuntamiento - not any particular village in it. i.e., the smallest village in a wealthy ayuntamiento will be as well served as it's largest town so far as services go (Local Police, Doctors surgery, state of the local roads etc) - the ayuntamiento's wealth is what impacts those things.

Xose


----------



## betty (Sep 19, 2009)

ok abit about myself!

Spanish speaking, well I would not say that I am fluent by any means, yes I speak Spanish but it would be arrogant to say enough to talk my way out of a legal situation that needed in-depth detail, just in-case I missed something big.
I want work and it would be nice to be full time, my profession is "Dog Groomer!" sounds much nicer when you say it in Spanish "Peluqueria de Perros." I am willing to travel for an hour and a half from El Burgo daily if necessary until I find what I am looking for. With this I am also willing to house sit with or without pets.
Self employed or on contract not sure yet because, which would be best for me? These are all things that I need to find out about. Renting on the coast is double the cost of El Burgo, which is situated near Ronda, I am not sure with self employed costs big etc The problem I have is that I am really alone trying to find out how to go about things so that I stay legal and covered for all situations, I do believe that ignorance is not a defense, although if I don´t know the rules then I will find it hard to follow them!!So any information that I can get will help me greatly.


----------



## betty (Sep 19, 2009)

betty said:


> Sorry that I have not been myself since I joined but I have only just been able to find how you put posts on this website!!:clap2: Still may not happen, have not finished yet
> I am thinking of moving to inland spain and wondered how others find living in small villages. I love El Burgo as I have seen it many times on visits.
> 
> Lets see if this works?
> ...


ok abit about myself: Sorry this is on twice, just learning :confused2:

Spanish speaking, well I would not say that I am fluent by any means, yes I speak Spanish but it would be arrogant to say enough to talk my way out of a legal situation that needed in-depth detail, just in-case I missed something big.
I want work and it would be nice to be full time, my profession is "Dog Groomer!" sounds much nicer when you say it in Spanish "Peluqueria de Perros." I am willing to travel for an hour and a half from El Burgo daily if necessary until I find what I am looking for. With this I am also willing to house sit with or without pets.
Self employed or on contract not sure yet because, which would be best for me? These are all things that I need to find out about. Renting on the coast is double the cost of El Burgo, which is situated near Ronda, I am not sure with self employed costs etc The problem I have is that I am really alone trying to find out how to go about things so that I stay legal and covered for all situations, I do believe that ignorance is not a defense, although if I don´t know the rules then I will find it hard to follow them!!So any information that I can get will help me greatly.


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

betty said:


> ok abit about myself!
> 
> Spanish speaking, well I would not say that I am fluent by any means, yes I speak Spanish but it would be arrogant to say enough to talk my way out of a legal situation that needed in-depth detail, just in-case I missed something big.
> I want work and it would be nice to be full time, my profession is "Dog Groomer!" sounds much nicer when you say it in Spanish "Peluqueria de Perros." I am willing to travel for an hour and a half from El Burgo daily if necessary until I find what I am looking for. With this I am also willing to house sit with or without pets.
> Self employed or on contract not sure yet because, which would be best for me? These are all things that I need to find out about. Renting on the coast is double the cost of El Burgo, which is situated near Ronda, I am not sure with self employed costs big etc The problem I have is that I am really alone trying to find out how to go about things so that I stay legal and covered for all situations, I do believe that ignorance is not a defense, although if I don´t know the rules then I will find it hard to follow them!!So any information that I can get will help me greatly.


Hi Betty!

I think your spanish will be of great benefit to you! particularly in small village or town as opposed to the Coast.

The job may be an issue Betty ..... you would unlikely to get a contracted position at the moment in any sector! unemployment here is so bad at the moment and expected to get much worse. It is a lot higher than the UK .... around 19% and rising.
Working for yourself (autonomo) is an option, but again its going to be tough, even if you are willing to travel up to 1.5 hours to work ... the rates people charge for this type of service arent that high here, so once you take out your daily travel costs / expenses you wouldnt be earning much at all. We take our dog to a local poodle parlour and for wash/dry/nails etc we pay 22 euros and the dog was there just under two hours!!!

If you are self employed you will be expected to pay into the social security system which costs approx 240 euros per month - this covers your health care etc as someone living in Spain permanently.

Im sure you will get more replies ... I hope you get some that sound a little bit more positive than mine on the job front!

Sue lane:


----------



## darrenandlynne (Sep 17, 2009)

Suenneil said:


> Hi Betty!
> 
> I think your spanish will be of great benefit to you! particularly in small village or town as opposed to the Coast.
> 
> ...


Sue

Please could you give us some info please.

You told Betty the self employed have to contribute approx 240€p/m to social security. Do you know if this applies if you are not working in spain but receive an earned income from the UK, which you have paid tax on.

Darren


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

darrenandlynne said:


> Sue
> 
> Please could you give us some info please.
> 
> ...


What do you mean by "earning an income from the UK"?

If it is not a working income, ie investments returns or personal private pension etc, then that would be declared on your tax return as a Spanish resident.

If it is a working income, then your employer should have set several things up for you to live in Spain. 

If it is not for an employer, but working for yourselves and invoicing for that work, then you would need to set yourselves up as "autonomo" in order to be able to invoice and make your declarations - and a part of which would be the autonomo payments to the Seguridad Social (the 240-ish euros mentioned by Sue). 

Sorry to ask the question, but it is down to what you mean by "earning an income from the UK". Clearly as would be the case in the UK itself, what that earnt income is, dictates how it is handled by tax authorities, etc.

Tallulah.x


----------



## darrenandlynne (Sep 17, 2009)

Tallulah said:


> What do you mean by "earning an income from the UK"?
> 
> If it is not a working income, ie investments returns or personal private pension etc, then that would be declared on your tax return as a Spanish resident.
> 
> ...



It would be rental income from property- there must be other expats in the same boat-, but whether the tax would be paid in the UK or Spain is yet to be arranged. Do you want to be an accountant in your spare time and are you cheap (in an honorable way)

Darren


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

darrenandlynne said:


> It would be rental income from property, but whether the tax would be paid in the UK or Spain is yet to be arranged. Do you want to be an accountant in your spare time and are you cheap (in an honorable way)
> 
> Darren


LOL!!! No, I don't want to be an accountant thank you...as for cheap :eyebrows:

I would always advise going to an expert in that field, Darren - but the rental income from the property in the UK would need to be declared in Spain (if you are going to be permanently resided here in Spain) as would any other worldwide income. If you are going to be resident in Spain permanently, then it's a matter of supplying the UK tax authorities with your tax residency certificate from Spain available from your nearest friendly tax office . This of course would happen when you get your tax reference number, etc. 

Look at it this way - if you're planning on retiring early (ie not 65 and considered as a pensioner by the Spanish authorities)...

- You arrive. The first January 1st to December 31st which you are here living in Spain, is your first tax year in Spain. During that year, you will have earned some monies from your worldwide income (renting out your UK property). Those monies if over certain very, very small limits in Spain would then be due for declaration on what they call an IRPF (a tax return) by June of the following year to the above mentioned tax year.

- As you know already that you will be earning an income from your rented property back in the UK, you may want to get yourself a tax reference number here in Spain as soon as possible, as once you have your residency (empadronamiento, etc) established, you will be able to ask the Spanish tax office for a tax residency certificate. You will then be able to send the certificate to the UK tax authorities and that should allow you to not pay tax in the UK for that income. 

- If you're unlucky and get caught in the cross processes between UK and Spanish taxing (ie you've already paid some tax in the UK in April of above mentioned year in Spain), the double taxation treaty will allow you to offset the tax paid in the UK against any tax due in Spain - ie you will only pay tax the once.

Bear in mind that the Spanish tax year is Jan 1st to Dec 31st. If you were to arrive mid-way through 2010, your full tax year in Spain would be 2011 and earnings for 2011 would be declarable by June 2012. During that first half year of 2010 in Spain, (the last half of 2010 in this example), you could start the process of getting your residency sorted, tax residency certificate, etc and start to sort things out with UK tax so that by April 2011, they will not be expecting anything on your tax return and then you would then be submitting all of those earnings on the Spanish tax return.

The above all assumes everything goes smoothly with HM Revenue, in that the papers you send lets them agree that you are no longer tax liable in the UK - then it should be plain sailing with the declaration in Spain.....your average Gestoria do not charge much at all for doing an individual's IRPF (tax return). 

Please note, there is a popular myth that one gets to choose where to pay tax. That is not the case. Taxation is clear - and there are a few exceptions where tax is at source in the UK, but the majority of earned income is declarable and tax paid within the country of residence in the EU. Also please note, that the authorities have recently (the last couple of years) started honing their systems for communications with other tax departments within the EU. Therefore, there is a higher risk today of earning income and leaving it in a UK account on the grounds of "how are they ever going to find out??" and as personal allowances are much of a muchness (and if you've got kids, far greater here), then there's little point in trying to buck the system for little, if any, gain. 

Apologies for the War & Peace - but I do hope it's of some use....and as I say, do get this verified by a professional....the UK tax authorities would not be a bad place to start to verify the tax certificate from Spain, once you are resident here mentioned above. 

Tallulah.x


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Tallulah said:


> LOL!!! No, I don't want to be an accountant thank you...as for cheap :eyebrows:
> 
> I would always advise going to an expert in that field, Darren - but the rental income from the property in the UK would need to be declared in Spain (if you are going to be permanently resided here in Spain) as would any other worldwide income. If you are going to be resident in Spain permanently, then it's a matter of supplying the UK tax authorities with your tax residency certificate from Spain available from your nearest friendly tax office . This of course would happen when you get your tax reference number, etc.
> 
> ...


How do you know all this stuff Tallulah????????? I should, but it all just goes over my head!:noidea:


----------



## darrenandlynne (Sep 17, 2009)

Tallulah said:


> LOL!!! No, I don't want to be an accountant thank you...as for cheap :eyebrows:
> 
> I would always advise going to an expert in that field, Darren - but the rental income from the property in the UK would need to be declared in Spain (if you are going to be permanently resided here in Spain) as would any other worldwide income. If you are going to be resident in Spain permanently, then it's a matter of supplying the UK tax authorities with your tax residency certificate from Spain available from your nearest friendly tax office . This of course would happen when you get your tax reference number, etc.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much for the Tolstoy, Tallulah

It is appreciated (are you sure you are not a chartered accountant) and although we were aware of the need to 'pay tax in the country of residence and if you pay in the wrong one you have to pay in both and then claim back etc' you obviously know your stuff and there is a lot of useful info in your epic - thanks again- We are lucky in the fact that we will not be 65 and are very much of the mindset of get it right first time so yes we will be consulting someone who is as aware as your good self and now we can look forward to adding the tax certificate to the shopping list

yours gratefully 

Darren


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

darrenandlynne said:


> Sue
> 
> Please could you give us some info please.
> 
> ...


Morning Darren

I can see you have had a comprehensive reply from Tally! so I will leave it at that .... its too early in the morning for me 

Sue :ranger:


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

Tallulah said:


> LOL!!! No, I don't want to be an accountant thank you...as for cheap :eyebrows:
> 
> I would always advise going to an expert in that field, Darren - but the rental income from the property in the UK would need to be declared in Spain (if you are going to be permanently resided here in Spain) as would any other worldwide income. If you are going to be resident in Spain permanently, then it's a matter of supplying the UK tax authorities with your tax residency certificate from Spain available from your nearest friendly tax office . This of course would happen when you get your tax reference number, etc.
> 
> ...


tally cheap ?
get me his address 
don't worry tally sharpening the axe as we speak


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

Suenneil said:


> Morning Darren
> 
> I can see you have had a comprehensive reply from Tally! so I will leave it at that .... its too early in the morning for me
> 
> Sue :ranger:


u stick to your knitting in your lunch break glam gran and don't forget to change the pant's
:clap2::clap2::clap2::focus:


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

ha ha ha ha ! those pants are looking more comfy by the day! I DONT THINK SO !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## betty (Sep 19, 2009)

darrenandlynne said:


> Sue
> 
> Please could you give us some info please.
> 
> ...


If you do not already know, this is the information that I have come across, if you have an income in England, lets say you are renting your house, you will have to complete forms to say that you are living in Spain, that way you do not pay tax in England. You have to register as a full resident in Spain, including your driverslicense to the Police, this will keep you legal. Also you are only allowed to have an English car in Spain for 1 month before you have to re-register your car here. Others may have more in-depth information for you but make inquiries at your local town hall to be certain.


----------



## darrenandlynne (Sep 17, 2009)

Thanks Betty
I will add your info to the wealth of information i am gaining from the helpful folks at this site
Darren


----------

